# Harpers Ferry Bottles



## eagle rock (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I have 6 of these bottles. They have lots of detail around the bottle. Raised points all the way around.Harpers Ferry Bottling Wrks is printed on the bottle. It have a coved bottle in the glass. I have researched this bottles with no results. Any info would be great and appreciated.


----------



## claytronix (Jan 16, 2011)

I know you're message is from years ago but do you still have the Harpers Ferry bottles and did you ever get any info ?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Clayton,

 Welcome to A-BN. Susan/eagle rock hasn't logged into this site since '06. You might try sending her an e-mail.


----------



## Volski (Jun 2, 2011)

It's a soda bottle from the Harper's Ferry  Bottling Works and was used from 1930 to 1942.


----------

